# The Wrestlemania 23 thread-



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

whom do you think will win in the match
Batista Vs Undertaker?


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2007)

The Undertaker


----------



## aj27july (Mar 21, 2007)

batista will win and end undertaker's 14-0 streak at wrestlemania.
kane will win from the great khali.
shawn michels will win from john cena.
donald trump will shave vince's head bald.

these are my predictions...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

All know Undertaker will win.

In battle of billionaires match, Vince is going to bald.


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 21, 2007)

Undertaker will win against Batista and John Cena will win against Shawn Micheals


----------



## pushkar (Mar 21, 2007)

I want to see Undertaker winning but my mind says that Batista will win.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

i am thinking opposite of what you are...
lol


----------



## JhonCena (Mar 21, 2007)

and here is My predictions
Batista 'll defeat the dead man
John (me  ) 'll defeat HBK
Khali 'll surely defeat Kane
and McMohan 'll become Bald
HA HA HA


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

I surely wish The Dead Man to win.. been a long time.. no championship.

But if the match isn't fixed & the Phenom isn't lucky, Batista has a better chance (well.. he's younger & stronger).

Noticed lately that Undertaker's becomin too predictable... all his matches r turing to b a dejavu...

And, by luck.. if Shawn too wins against John Cena, the older generation'll b holding the cards then... that could bring back old memories.

K(h)ali... Kane... Khali's more powerful... & taller... has a better chance to win than Undertaker's baby brother 

But the match I'll enjoi is the StoneCold starrer... The Battle of the Bilionaires... not for the Billionaires... not for Lashley.. not for Umaga... but The Texas Rattlesnake... Who all'l b stinged now.... 

* If any1 feels what I'm sayin is right... gimme a hell yeah**...*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

^Batista is not young.He is 40 years old and Undertaker is 42.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

lemme correct it... Bautista(January 18, 1969) is younger than The Undertaker(March 24, 1965), has a better body, is physically stronger.

But I want the DeadMan to win... please make it a 15-0...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Of course Deadman is going to win.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont think so.. this whole setup is made to break the winnin streak...

It might also b to make both the old-world superstars (The Undertaker & Shawn Michaels) champions & make this WrestleMania special.. like the Eddie Gurrero & Chris Benoit WrestleMania...

2 weeks'll tell a lot


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Wrestling is a pre-determined thing.If batista beat deadman then  i will kill fatty  batista


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya.. predetermined.. by the writers.. not us.. a chance of both happenning (Undertakers 15-0 or Batista breakin the 15-0)

But I can guaran-damn-tee that Vince's gonna get his head shaved...
And that's the bottomline 'cause *www.monzy.org/logos/stevesmall.jpg ṠupərmΔn said so! <glass breaks>


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

I wanna see Bald Vince


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

ofcourse it is all setup
even i would i like to see vince bald....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Read the sun's take on this(They are quite good at it,They even predicted the winner of RoyalRumble)
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560001-2007110088,00.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Triple H will come back at Wrestle Mania what do u think guys?
What about umaga and bobby lashley match with Stone Cold as a guest refree?
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> ofcourse it is all setup
> even i would i like to see vince bald....


The truth is Vince want to shave his head so he thought of making this match.Woh kehte hai na ek teer se do nishane.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

^^No he is set to return at Summerslam!
Btw. Battle of the Billionaires is the best match by far in W23.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

What!?
The Sun Mag!

Didja see StoneCold's movie trailer... The Condemned.*www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/medium/29062/4323758


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Women's championship is going to be the best match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Thesun-#1 tabloid in the worldand the highest selling english daily.


----------



## Josan (Mar 21, 2007)

All kno the deadman undertaker is going to win the game ,,,after all he has got a good record ...so he will keep his record


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Triple H will return to WWE in aug-sept.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

Where is Brock Lesnar?He was very good.I miss him.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

what happened to kurt angle....???????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

^^He went to TNA.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Where is Brock Lesnar?He was very good.I miss him.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Lesnar
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> what happened to kurt angle....???????



He is in Total Non-stop Action Wrestling.


WWE is not same anymore,some past's wrestlers are gone.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^ Thanks tech_mastermind.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^He went to TNA.


isn't wwe better than tna???????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> isn't wwe better than tna???????


Yes WWE is better than TNA but different people have different tastes.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

^Yeah WWE is better


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

Whatever the hell.. SmackDown's more drama than action as compared to RAW. I luv both.

But everything is orchestrated anyway. Xcept the nose-break accident on Mercury in Armageddon. It was for real... damn... his nose leaked like a flushpipe....

I miss VivaLaRaza... Eddie Gurrero.. he had a sorta special charm... even with -ve shades...


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

Raw is a lot better than smackdown...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

The talented guys like KA and Christian etc. who are not given important roles in storyline went to TNA and are playing lead roles.
Raw is much better than SD(I am not a viewer but I keep an eye on WWE)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Kuch bhi hoh WWE is better than all K serials.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

lol


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

Correction : K*k*uch bhi hoh WWE is better than all K serials 

And what?!... Christian.. talented!?! I hate him & Edge.. useless...
Kurt Angle is again a good wrestler. But I prefer Chris Benoit over KA... The best "wrestler" I ever saw.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

Acha hua KWE naam nahi rakha


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

Guys isn't WWF was better name than WWE.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^
Yes... old is gold.

 Tidbit: WWF was changed to WWE as it has some court battle against World Wildlife Fund. Then, it got the F out out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

Wikipedia:
"In 2000, the World Wide Fund for Nature sued the World Wrestling Federation (now named World Wrestling Entertainment) for unfair trade practices. Both parties had shared the initials "WWF" since March 1979. The conservation organization claimed that the wrestling company had violated a 1994 agreement regarding international use of the WWF initials.[7][8]

On August 10, 2001, a British court ruled in favour of the Wildlife Fund. The World Wrestling Federation filed an appeal in October 2001. However, on 5 May 2002, the World Wrestling Federation changed its Web address from wwf.com to wwe.com, and used an automatic editing override to replace every "WWF" reference on the existing site with "WWE", as a prelude to changing the company's name to "World Wrestling Entertainment" and its stock ticker from WWF to WWE.

Abandonment of the acronym did not end the two organizations' legal conflict. Later in 2002, the Wildlife Fund petitioned the court for $360 million in damages, eventually leading to an out-of-court settlement for an undisclosed amount. In 2003, World Wrestling Entertainment won a limited decision which permitted them to continue marketing certain preexisting products with the abandoned WWF logo. However, the wrestling company was obliged to issue newly-branded merchandise such as apparel, action figures, video games, and DVDs with the "WWE" initials. For example, the court order required the company to remove both spoken and visual references to "WWF" in its library of video footage (which spans several decades).

The abandoned "wwf.com" domain name was purchased by a third party and became a wrestling forum, though it has since been abandoned again. In November 2006, the World Wildlife Fund's attempt to secure the rights for the wwf.com domain was rejected by the World Intellectual Property Organization."


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Correction : K*k*uch bhi hoh WWE is better than all K serials
> 
> And what?!... Christian.. talented!?! I hate him & Edge.. useless...
> Kurt Angle is again a good wrestler. But I prefer Chris Benoit over KA... The best "wrestler" I ever saw.


I think Kurt Angle left at a wrong time.He was really dominating WWE at that time.He was aggressive.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

I know vimal World Wide Fund sued World Wrestling Federation.


----------



## pushkar (Mar 21, 2007)

I personally dislike Kurt Angle. He was just too much proud of himself being an olympic medallist. I used to like him when had started watching WWE, but now now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

pushkar said:
			
		

> I personally dislike Kurt Angle. He was just too much proud of himself being an olympic medallist. I used to like him when had started watching WWE, but now now.


You know they act and wrestle based on the storyline?Sometimes they get negative character and sometimes positive one.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

That's just a gimmick...he was playing heel... same like Chris Masters & his Master-lock challenges... check out the comin shows on TV


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 21, 2007)

i m just waiting for austin..
and batista gonna win...
and yes vince gonna be takla..


----------



## adi87 (Mar 21, 2007)

Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeezz
please grow up guyz... stop wasting ur time in mthis lame thing..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

.. and start watching football


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

However BIG u grow up.. there's always a kid hidden somewhere in u 
I dont mind him comin out sometimes...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

adi87 said:
			
		

> Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeezz
> please grow up guyz... stop wasting ur time in mthis lame thing..


Toh kya FTV dekhe?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

adi87 said:
			
		

> Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeezz
> please grow up guyz... stop wasting ur time in mthis lame thing..



Stop acting like Kids.


----------



## JhonCena (Mar 22, 2007)

Dead man is dead. He is too old now and cant win
HBK is also old now
but they both have more experience.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> Dead man is dead. He is too old now and cant win
> HBK is also old now
> but they both have more experience.


Nope he will win if McMahon wants it.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

Vince is a guy who asks his employees to kiss his a$$ in a public tv show


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

He has complete control over EVERYTHING that goes on in WWE.He can fire taker's ass in a second


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Takers' gonna screw him first 
No one plays with The Undertaker. He's a walking legend. Not Vince, not any1.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

The McMahons hold approximately 70% of WWE's economic interest and 96% of all voting power in the company.

OP: Please change thread title to Wrestling Channel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

^^Taker will be an unemployed B***h without mcmahon


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey vimal who is your favorite wrestler?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

^^jbl(he is the best commentator too)


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

John Bull$hit Layfield!?!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

um..sometimes


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

BTW My favorite wrestler is Stone Cold.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

Me too.. Stone Cold, Undertaker, HBK, Rocky...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

Rock retired from Wrestling so early.He is only 34 yrs old.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

that was bcos Big show Kicked him on his **


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

All these retirements & stuff r temp.. might make comebacks.. like Hulk did sometime back.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> that was bcos Big show Kicked him on his **



Big show kicked whom?


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Rock
that is what i heard.
he kicked him on his balls....


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

^lol why bigshow kicked on rock's balls.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL... Why was BigShow jealous of The Rock's balls...
Nuthin like that... ROFL.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rock_(entertainer)


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

some fight....
someone told me..
i dont know if it is true....
so rock left WWE


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

Rock retired from Wrestling due to movie reason.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

i thought he was paid more in WWE than films


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 26, 2007)

Only 6 days left for Wrestlemania 23


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 26, 2007)

in US


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=+5]WrestleMania 23 Results

[/SIZE][SIZE=+5]Spoiler Warning[/SIZE]
*Dark match: Ric Flair and Carlito defeated Gregory Helms and Chavo Guerrero in a Tag Team Lumberjack match*
Lumberjacks: Viscera, Daivari, Shannon Moore, Shad Gaspard, JTG.

*Mr. Kennedy defeated Edge, CM Punk, King Booker (w/Queen Sharmell), Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy, Finlay and Randy Orton in a Money in the Bank ladder match (19:10)*
Kennedy grabbed the suitcase to win.

*The Great Khali defeated Kane (5:31)*
Khali pinned Kane after a Two-Handed Chokeslam.

*Chris Benoit defeated Montel Vontavious Porter to retain the WWE United States Championship (9:19)*
Benoit pinned MVP after a Diving Headbutt.

Howard Finkel introduced the WWE Hall of Fame class of 2007:
"Good Ole J.R." Jim Ross, Jerry "The King" Lawler, Nick Bockwinkel, Mr. Fuji, The Wild Samoans (Afa and Sika). The Sheik was represented by his wife and "Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig was represented by his wife and children.

*The Undertaker defeated Batista to win the World Heavyweight Championship (15:47)*
Undertaker pinned Batista after a Tombstone Piledriver.
The Undertaker came out to "O Fortuna" with druids surrounding him.

*The ECW Originals (Tommy Dreamer, Sabu, The Sandman and Rob Van Dam) defeated The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Matt Striker and Kevin Thorn) (w/Ariel) (6:26)*
Van Dam pinned Striker after a Five-Star Frog Splash.

*Bobby Lashley (w/Donald Trump and Tara Conner) defeated Umaga (w/Vince McMahon and Armando Estrada) (w/Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee) in a Hair vs. Hair match*
Lashley pinned Umaga after a Stunner from Austin and a Spear from Lashley.
During the match, Shane McMahon interfered on Umaga's behalf.
After the match, Trump and Lashley shaved Vince bald followed by Austin giving Trump a Stone Cold Stunner.

*Melina defeated Ashley Massaro in a Lumberjill match to retain the WWE Women's Championship (3:14)*
Melina pinned Ashley with a Victory Roll
After the match, all of the lumberjills got in a catfight.
Lumberjills: Victoria, Layla, Jillian Hall, Candice Michelle, Kelly Kelly, Trinity, Torrie Wilson, Brooke Adams, Kristal Marshall, Michelle McCool, Maria and Mickie James.
*John Cena defeated Shawn Michaels to retain the WWE Championship (28:21)*
Cena forced Michaels to submit with the STFU.


Source -> Wikipedia


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 2, 2007)

We got Mcmohan in all his bald glory 
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/2719/untitled1dg3.jpg
*www.wwe.com/content/media/images/3883682/4438410 ​
*www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/vincenohair/1.jpg*www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/vincenohair/2.jpg*www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/vincenohair/3.jpg*www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/vincenohair/4.jpg

Just look @ Stone Cold holding him tight.. the boss is locked up tight 

Now he _shines _brighter 
New serial comin up... The Bald & The Beautiful... Vince & the WWE Divas 
source.. wwe.com


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2007)

He looks cool after shaving his head


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 2, 2007)

The upset... was HBK's show being stopped by John Cena...
our old man's still goin strong. 15-0 eh...

Damn... they r still uploading the wwe site... 
The wikipedia contributers r faster... go.. go... wikipedia...


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

phew!
Jhon Cena won
Vince looks good now....
Now they can make a Bald Gang


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Check this out 
*i1.tinypic.com/nyd4df.jpg​


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol
@Koolbluez
seems that you have edited ur avatar


----------



## anurodhjindal (Apr 4, 2007)

when TEN SPORTS will telecast it????


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

anurodhjindal said:
			
		

> when TEN SPORTS will telecast it????



15 April


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

TenSports Monthly Schedule
Check out for "WrestleMania 23" 

@TechGeek... hota hai.. changes regularly... now a tribute to a rare thing... (Undertaker as _World Heavyweight Champion_).. something missin in his inventory


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

April 15th
8:30-12:00
April 16th
12:00-3:30[Repeat]

you know about the MVP in WWE
Microsoft wala


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

@Koolbluez; Nice avatar


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Tnx dude... as I said _tribute to my fav wrestlers_.. need more space to include a few more... but the crap system downsized my 19.5kb limit to 15.5kb 
Btw.. can any1 guess what Vicky Gurrero's cookin? *www.day.az/forum/style_emoticons/default/thinking.gif
Heard she might b the next SmackDown manager.. too far-fetched, I know..


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

about the pic reduce the pic quality to 2-3 in photoshop...
that should reduce the space


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't u think I'lda done it already if I wanted to, dear Tech_Geek *img272.imageshack.us/img272/5563/battingeyelashes6pt.gif

I need an optimum quality/size ratio.. & 1 more pic'lda decreased the clarity...

Hey.. does any1 recognize this guy  *www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/eugene.jpg
No prizes for guessing though


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

who is that
never seen him...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

He is eugene


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

no prizes boyz... the answer was there in the question itself


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 4, 2007)

Eugene?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

^^Copied the image location *www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/specials/eugene.jpg


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 4, 2007)

Vince got his head bald that was really funny and my champ cena won it 3 in a row at WM dissapointed with batista but its okay i heard wwe is going to Cena VS The Rock at next WM that will be really a dream match


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> wwe is going to Cena VS The Rock at next WM that will be really a dream match



Rock will not come back to WWE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

^^If he is rejected from films,only then he will come back
Greedy b1tch


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

might come back.. mastermind.. his movies r floppin pretty well now 
Finally.. The Rock will b back to what he does best...

Hulk came back quite a while back... Many more came back... only thing.. he might not have his old charm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

*"FINALLY..FINALLY.....FINALLY*My films are flopping"


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> might come back.. mastermind.. his movies r floppin pretty well now



Yeah


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Hope StoneCold's movie works @least better than _Walking Tall_ or whatever the hell it was called 
The Marine was a so-so...
See No Evil was evil.. chalega


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 4, 2007)

Brock Lesnar should quit Rugby and come back to WWE.
He is the 'Next Big Thing'.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

In that sense... Kali is the real "big thing"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

Did everyone forget RICO


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Hope StoneCold's movie works @least better than _Walking Tall_ or whatever the hell it was called
> The Marine was a so-so...
> See No Evil was evil.. chalega



See no evil is bullsh1t and Doom also

Hope The Condemned will not flop.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

nope.. but y call the Mr.ya.Mrs. here 

Tech_Mastermind.. give them some credit dude. better than similar hindi movies which tend to bore the crap outta us...
These movies don't have big directors/producers/actors behind them...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

Liked his 'style'


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> In that sense... Kali is the real "big thing"


No dude 

Don't u know *Big Show*  He can beat Khali in an instant.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> In that sense... Kali is the real "big thing"


Khali cant wrestle.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Big Show too can't wrestle... Kali is healthier than BigShow. That dude is outta form. Almost piggish 
Kali is a police constable, a champion bodybuilder, and a Pehlwan athlete, for God's sake.. He can bring in the goods if necessary. And dont forget that he killed a guy accidentally during a practise session!
*forums.cube-media.com/images/smilies/icon_bored.gif *www.world-of-smilies.com/html/images/smilies/computer/attachment-190.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Big Show too can't wrestle... Kali is healthier than BigShow. That dude is outta form. Kali is a police constable for God's sake.. He can bring in the goods if necessary. And dont forget that he killed a guy accidentally during a practise session!


His name is Khali 

I know,he killed somebody accidentally during practice.

I hate Great khali and like Big Show


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Big Show too can't wrestle... Kali is healthier than BigShow. That dude is outta form. Almost piggish
> Kali is a police constable, a champion bodybuilder, and a Pehlwan athlete, for God's sake.. He can bring in the goods if necessary. And dont forget that he killed a guy accidentally during a practise session!


I think you havent watched Khali's wrestling have u?Have u seen his moves?The way he land a punch.Its similar and repetitive.Big Show even though he is fat but he is a very good wrestler.He knows the wrestling moves.Khali still has a long way to go.He cant speak english either.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

Forget the show,maan.... its orchestrated. Think of the real thing. I'm not a fan of either.
But... compare an in-form policeman/bodybuilder/pehlwan with a stocky basketball player/wrestler. Who might win?
The BigShow looks as if he's chocked by his own weight 

But the match would b interesting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

One more WWE fan
Chelsea boss JM,

"If you ask me ‘Will we make the semi-final?’ then I would say yes, I hope so.

“But if we do not, I will go and watch the WWE wrestling at Earls Court with my family. It comes at the same time.”


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

Brock Lesner had some talk with wwe, but no result came out can anybody update abouot tht? 
I hope he come back & join wwe


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone has watched Wrestlemania 23 yet ?

I have watched it.John cena's entrance was cool.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

nope... waitin


----------



## anispace (Apr 5, 2007)

^^
@koolbluez
how did u make ur gif avatar?

even im waitin to see vince mcmahons shaved bald head


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

Imageready maan... well u can use any gif creator for that sake 
Nice that it got noticed... the last one was nice.. but this is kinda personal


----------



## anispace (Apr 5, 2007)

arey i dont have photoshop.. will have to get hold of it now


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 6, 2007)

Rock is not coming back to WWE but he will do one special match at WM24 becauz WM24 will happen in his hometown and for brock lesnar fans he started to wrestle but not in WWE u can check it at www.411mania.com


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 6, 2007)

Khali has some moves... saala dominate kar diya Kane ko... Kane being the first guy to body-slam Khali... (but the real slam I liked was when John Cena FUed BigShow.. that was the most awesome slam I ever saw... didn't xpect it)
And.. MVP did have some moves.. rarely I saw any1 counter & attack Chris Benoit[size=-2](who in my opinion is one of the best *wrestler*s of all time... strength+stamina+moves(esp submission holds)... i luv The Rabid Wolverine's triple rolling German superflexes.. once he performed 10 in a row.. needs real stamina)[/size] with holds... MVP cocky but played well.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2007)

I want Bigshow and Brock lesnar back 



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> Khali has some moves... saala dominate kar diya Kane ko... Kane being the first guy to body-slam Khali... (but the real slam I liked was when John Cena FUed BigShow.. that was the most awesome slam I ever saw... didn't xpect it)
> And.. MVP did have some moves.. rarely I saw any1 counter & attack Chris Benoit[SIZE=-2](who in my opinion is one of the best *wrestler*s of all time... strength+stamina+moves(esp submission holds)... i luv The Rabid Wolverine's triple rolling German superflexes.. once he performed 10 in a row.. needs real stamina)[/SIZE] with holds... MVP cocky but played well.


I hate Great Khali .Why he doesn't speak english ?  
Kane is now a cr@p wrestler.He was good when he had his mask.He didn't even look fat when he was in his proper clothes

John cena,mmmmmmmmmmatt mmmmorgan and brock lesnar are the only guys who lifted big show in air.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the masked Kane is another guy.. the one right now is DDS.. Dr.Isaac Yankem.
The masked one had a better body.. looked perfect killing machine. This ones not that shaped 

Matt Morgon was tall.. had the height advantage... I just luvd it when John Cena lifted & actually "stood sometime" with BigShow on his back. That was good.


And Austin didn't actually stun Donald Trump.. Trump slipped outta Austin's hands... one of the bloopers of WrestleMania 23 

regd John Cena's entry... is he in the nxt Too Fast Too Furious... he didn't drive the car though... but it definitely reminded me of NFS Underground ... too filmy a stunt... the champ is a rapper... not a driver 
That entrance itself showed who might b the winner... it wont b nice to lose after that great an entrance.. and whats with Cena & his marines salute.. the movie's long gone.. john... do somethin new now... startin to get borin


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> I think the masked Kane is another guy.. the one right now is DDS.. Dr.Isaac Yankem.
> The masked one had a better body.. looked perfect killing machine. This ones not that shaped



See this -> *www.kehoe73.freeserve.co.uk/thenalkane.htm 



> And Austin didn't actually stun Donald Trump.. Trump slipped outta Austin's hands... one of the bloopers of WrestleMania 23



Yeah 




> regd John Cena's entry... is he in the nxt Too Fast Too Furious... *he didn't drive the car though*... but it definitely reminded me of NFS Underground ... too filmy a stunt... the champ is a rapper... not a driver


I too thought that


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kane link tech_mastermind.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kane link tech_mastermind.



See this also -> *www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/gallery/kane.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

I never knew this.

What happened with his eyes?Are they real?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> What happened with his eyes?Are they real?



Yes, they are real


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 7, 2007)

Knew it brother... mentioned it too... see again... but the masked one... is a different guy in my opinion... not Glenn Jacobs 

& gaurav.... what happenned to Kane's eyes ... the situation itself is a scenario.. nuthin's wrong with his eyes.. ...

Noticed 1 more thing... aajkal the bloopers r increasing... lotsa mistakes happenning.. for eg.. if u remember the last Undertaker/Mrrrrr.Kennedy.... Kennedy hearse match... I saw Undertaker talkin to Mr.Kennedy during the fight.. while chockslammin.. while throwing... many places... as if advising him things... _hey.. I'm gonna throw u there.. please push me slowly_  If ya didn't notice... see once more...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 7, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Knew it brother... mentioned it too... see again... *but the masked one... is a different guy in my opinion*... not Glenn Jacobs



No


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 26, 2007)

Rey Mysterio without mask... video


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ Is he rey?Becoz he looks like rey in mask.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2007)

^Yeah, he is rey


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ^Yeah, he is rey


When did it happen in WWE?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2007)

^It was WCW


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 28, 2007)

what do u think of the current storyline(USA) guyz

to b frank khali sux bigtime if they can't find someone else they should put rey back as champ for a while.

really dissapointed orton didn't win the title at SS


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2007)

WWE's storyline sucks


----------

